# Where to look for Merckx Steel



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

I have some dough to spend and am on the lookout for a 52-54 Merckx Lugged steel frame/fork. NOS or good condition used would be great. Sick of looking on ebay and craigslist and wanted to know if you guys know any other sources or have something you want to sell.

Thanks...JT


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Depends..*

On how much you want to spend and how quickly you want it. eBay is good if you're patient and careful. Craigs is good to but again patience is required and searching all over the country. I've had good luck on eBay Germany in finding nice frames. So far I've picked up a Corsa Extra from Craigslist and three MX Leader frames from eBay (US and Germany). One of the MX Leaders I'll likely sell soon but it is larger than what you're looking for. In the size your looking I'd try for a Corsa or Corsa Extra. The MX Leader is a bit overbuilt in the size you want unless you're over 160lbs or so. The other option is to look at the new Corsa Extras Merckx has released in 7-11 colors. Of course it will set you back $1600 USD or so. 

I'd say keep looking at eBay unless you want new. Good luck


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Well...my eyes hurt from searching through craigslist and I just can't seem to hit the right one on ebay. I have seen the 7-11 New Merckx for as low as around $1400 and it is very tempting, but I just can't make myself spend that much.

I already have my older silver campy 9 speed group ready to go. So just need the frame and fork and a few small parts. 

Anyone got something or come across an old one let me know. Thanks for any info.

JT


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

jt2gt said:


> Well...my eyes hurt from searching through craigslist and I just can't seem to hit the right one on ebay. I have seen the 7-11 New Merckx for as low as around $1400 and it is very tempting, but I just can't make myself spend that much.
> 
> I already have my older silver campy 9 speed group ready to go. So just need the frame and fork and a few small parts.
> 
> ...


The best thing to do is set up a favourite search on eBay with exactly the parameters you want.

You will get an email whenever something fitting those parameters comes on for sale.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*NOS 10th Anniversary in Austin, Texas*

JT,

I'm not sure if you would be interested in this, but there is a NOS 10th Anniversary frame and fork set sitting in a shop here in Austin. If I remember correctly it is a 52 cm. 

It is constructed of Columbus TSX tubing and is mint. It is a very nice, very sharp frameset. However, I believe that they are asking around $950 for it (a bit steep, but cheaper than a new Corsa Extra).

The shop is Freewheeling and their website is www.freewheelingbicycles.com .

Good luck!

Texbike


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Belgium ..*

Best place is, of course, here in Belgium. There are usually a few on ebay.be, but the best site is:

http://www.2dehands.be/fiets/fiets/racefiets/?fiets_merk=15&per=100

That's a full link that will do a search for Merckx racing bikes. You'll have to wade through the Flemish/Dutch, but it's usually pretty clear and people are usually helpful and can get by in English. There are usually around 80-90 Merckx bikes there, though that includes all sorts.

There's also a Frames section:

http://www.2dehands.be/fiets/fiets_access/frames/?per=100

You'll need to put "Merckx" into the "Zoek" (search) window on the top left if you don't want to manually scroll through.

Good luck.

B


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

B have you ever bought a bike from that site? How was your experience?


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> B have you ever bought a bike from that site? How was your experience?


Yes, tons of stuff .. bikes, bits and pieces, god know's what. It's kind of like a "craig's list" for the Flemish part of Belgium. Of course, there are no guarantees (not like ebay), but I've never come across any scams or had problems.

Re older Merkx bikes though, just remember that the interest in older steel frames is very much a US based thing. Here, they're pretty much just seen as "old bikes", and not really the kind of thing you'd want to be seen riding. As such, prices are lowish, but also the scam factor is pretty low as well. In my experience, most of the people selling bikes that are 10 years or more old here are older riders either moving on or stopping. I've never yet come across a younger bike enthusiast with an old bike .. which isn't to say they don't exist. BTW, checked the site, the only MXLs there seem to be larger frames for the moment.


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the info.

Texbike...I will call that shop on monday. Size is perfect for me. I am assuming standard corsa geos for that one. Does it look like this one?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78745

B...lots of cool stuff on that site, but very hard to tell what is what with the language barrier. There is a Merckx Corsa 51 frame on ebay.be that seems to be priced well but can't tell. Check it out and let me know if you get a chance.

Thanks again...keep the leads coming. If you see something somewhere please let me know.

JT


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

jt2gt said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> Texbike...I will call that shop on monday. Size is perfect for me. I am assuming standard corsa geos for that one. Does it look like this one?
> 
> ...


JT,

Yes, it is the exact same bike. They have it sitting on a shelf in the very front of the store. It's been there (probably since it was new) for quite a while. Freewheeling had been the Merckx dealer in town at one time.

Good luck and let me know if I can help in any way.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, I noticed that Corsa. I don't know that it will go for all that much, it has been sitting on that price for a while. There's no real info on condition or whatever, just a description. You could always contact the seller, he/she speaks Flemish and French, so you'd have a good chance that they'd speak English as well. Braine l'Alleud is just outside of Brussels (FWIW!).


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Perfect for those of us that can't ever find the big frames on eBay! There are several 60cm+ bikes on that site. 

What does "Prijs o.t.k" mean? Is that the equivalent of "best offer"?


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> What does "Prijs o.t.k" mean? Is that the equivalent of "best offer"?


Yes.

B


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

texbike said:


> JT,
> 
> It is a very nice, very sharp frameset. However, I believe that they are asking around $950 for it (a bit steep, but cheaper than a new Corsa Extra).
> 
> ...


Texbike...called them today and they said they wanted $1100 for it and that was firm and a pretty good deal. I told them it must not be that great a deal if its been sitting there for 15 years. Oh well...guess it wasn't in the cards. Thanks...JT


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*JT, sent you a pm, but........*

Your mailbox is full. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Should go through now....sorry bout that. JT


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

The shop in Austin upped the price on the 15yr old Merckx Anniversary to $1100...a little rich for me right now.

Soo... guys...still looking. I think I can fit anything in the 52-54 range. 

Keep your eyes out for me while you are doing your holiday shopping.

Thanks...JT


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

*I found my 55cm MX Leader*

at a shop in Boston, Mass. called International Bicycle Center about a year ago. At the time they had several Corsas in stock in 54cm...might be worth a try. Their number is 617-783-0868.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Bing do you speak Flemish?*



bing181 said:


> Yes, I noticed that Corsa. I don't know that it will go for all that much, it has been sitting on that price for a while. There's no real info on condition or whatever, just a description. You could always contact the seller, he/she speaks Flemish and French, so you'd have a good chance that they'd speak English as well. Braine l'Alleud is just outside of Brussels (FWIW!).


just wondering in case I ever need a translator for making such a purchase. willing to pay a slight fee if needed for said services.

atp


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> just wondering in case I ever need a translator for making such a purchase. willing to pay a slight fee if needed for said services.


I speak French and can get by in Flemish/Dutch. Happy to help if necessary gratos, but I think you'll find most people can speak enough English to sell their bikes. PM me if you have any specific translational needs.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

*New MX Leader in Belgium ..*

Don't know if it's of interest, but a shop here seems to be clearing out some (new) older frames. Have a 56 MX Leader 

http://www.2dehands.be/nieuwe-kader...?locale=all&p=all&per=100&winkel=nl_BE/030605

Also some Colnagos, Fondriest etc.

http://www.2dehands.be/winkel/030605/?per=100

Scroll down.

If you wanted any more info, click on "Uw bericht:" down the bottom to send an email. English should be OK, they're in Overijse, a hotbed of English-speakers just outside of Brussels.

FYI


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

bing181 said:


> Don't know if it's of interest, but a shop here seems to be clearing out some (new) older frames. Have a 56 MX Leader
> 
> http://www.2dehands.be/nieuwe-kader...?locale=all&p=all&per=100&winkel=nl_BE/030605
> 
> ...


I was looking at that one yesterday, I spent a lot of time looking athe geometry charts trying to convince myself that the top tube wasn't too long.

Sadly, I had to admit that it probably is>

Sure is nice though. Really like the colour scheme.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

TMB,

no,it isn't too long.. just get a stubby stem. get it get it get it >


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

*Which one of you dirty dogs beat me to this??*

I sent a message to the store with the MX Leader asking about shipping charges.

They told me it is already sold!!!

Which one of you dirty dogs bought a beautiful new bike??


----------

